# entrambi



## IlPetaloCremisi

Come si traduce in spagnolo "entrambi"??


----------



## Schenker

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Come si traduce in spagnolo "entrambi"??


 
Hola.

Se traduce "ambos".

Saludos.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

E come sarebbe per esempio la frase " ad entrambe piace andare al cinema"?


----------



## Schenker

A ambos les gusta ir al cine.

Pero no estoy 100% seguro, esperemos que alguien confirme o diga que está mal.


----------



## femmejolie

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> E come sarebbe per esempio la frase " ad entrambe piace andare al cinema"?


 
*A ambas/ a las 2* les gusta ir al cine.

*Entrambe* = ambas (letteralmente)+ sostantivo , las dos+ sostantivo.
*Entrambi*= ambos + sostantivo , los dos + sostantivo

Entrambe le donne = Ambas mujeres/ Las 2 mujeres
Entrambi gli uomini= Ambos hombres/ Los 2 hombres.

Al giorno d'oggi è più usata la seconda forma sia nel parlato che nello scritto, cioè *Los 2 / Las 2* (soprattutto nel parlato)
*Ambos/ambas* è più formale.

Voi italiani che preferite : Tutti e 2 oppure entrambi?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Specialmente nel parlato usiamo _tutti e due_ (maschile), _tutte e due_ (femminile). 
Nello scritto anche _ambedue_ o _entrambe/i_.

_Ambedue_ risolve il problema del genere (maschile/femminile).


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

_ambos = los dos (tutti/e e due)_


----------



## Marlotta

Y sendos ¿qué significa? ¿es un sinónimo di ambos? ¿o de cadauno?


----------



## Najwa83

Marlotta said:


> Y sendos ¿qué significa? ¿es un sinónimo di ambos? ¿o de cadauno?


 
= de cada uno.

Por ej. Sendos libros son de ellos. (Los libros son de cada uno de ellos).


----------



## femmejolie

Marlotta said:


> Y sendos ¿qué significa? ¿es un sinónimo di ambos? ¿o de *cada uno  *?


Sendos/as --> proprio, rispettivo, relativo 
ambos llegaron en sendos coches: ognuno arrivò con la propria automobile


*RDAE: SENDOS/AS :*
Del latín singŭlos).1. adj. pl. Uno o una para cada cual de dos o más personas o cosas.
*AMBOS/AS* : El uno y el otro, los 2.

No es lo mismo : 

Coged sendos regalos ( =Un regalo para cada uno/cada una)
(Pueden ser 2, 3 o 100 personas . Un regalo per ognuno, cioè ci sono 2, 3 o 100 regali)

Coged ambos /coged ambos regalos (sólo hay 2 regalos.)


----------



## Neuromante

Estaba convencido que sendos solo se podía aplicar a dos, no a cantidades superiores y recuerdo haberlo estudiado así. O la Academia ha cambiado de opinión o mi profesor era más bien malo.  

Señalar que en sendos va implicita una correspondencia: Cada libro mantiene una correspondencia con cada persona (Siguiendo con el ejemplo de Femmejolie).

El ejemplo de Najwa no me parece correcto. Yo esa frase la interpretaría como que un libro de cada título/tema/... de los que ya se ha hablado previamente pertenece a ellos (Un grupo de personas)


----------



## femmejolie

Neuromante said:


> Estaba convencido que sendos solo se podía aplicar a dos, no a cantidades superiores y recuerdo haberlo estudiado así. O la Academia ha cambiado de opinión o mi profesor era más bien malo.  *Il tuo professore era pessimo (o tu non hai capito bene la sua spiegazione )*. *Ce ne sono tantissimi!*
> 
> Señalar que en sendos va impl*í*cita una correspondencia: Cada libro mantiene una correspondencia con cada persona (Siguiendo con el ejemplo de Femmejolie).
> 
> El ejemplo de Najwa no me parece correcto. Yo esa frase la interpretaría como que un libro de cada título/tema/... de los que ya se ha hablado previamente pertenece a ellos (Un grupo de personas)


 
*DRAE:*
*SENDOS/AS:*
*Definición: Uno o una para cada cual de dos o más personas o cosas.*
Adjetivo distributivo que significa *"uno para cada una de las personas o cosas mencionadas"*: 
_«Junto a él, otros *tres* judíos, todos ellos arropados en sendos ropones de colores llamativos» _
*No debe emplearse como equivalente de dos o ambos, sin valor distributivo*: "_Han robado en la farmacia y en el estanco, y parece que sendos (ambos / los dos ) atracos los cometió la misma persona"_.


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> *DRAE:*
> *SENDOS/AS:*
> *Definición: Uno o una para cada cual de dos o más personas o cosas.*
> Adjetivo distributivo que significa *"uno para cada una de las personas o cosas mencionadas"*:
> _«Junto a él, otros *tres* judíos, todos ellos arropados en sendos ropones de colores llamativos» _
> *No debe emplearse como equivalente de dos o ambos, sin valor distributivo*: "_Han robado en la farmacia y en el estanco, y parece que sendos (ambos / los dos ) atracos los cometió la misma persona"_.


Esta explicación me parece muy oportuna ya que "sendos" es una de aquellas palabras que también los nativos usan de forma inadecuada (medios de comunicación incluidos).


----------



## femmejolie

Najwa83 said:


> = de cada uno.
> 
> Por ej. *Sendos* *Ambos/los dos* libros son de ellos. (Los libros son de cada uno de ellos).


*"Sendos" no debe emplearse como equivalente de dos o ambos, sin valor distributivo*


claudine2006 said:


> Esta explicación me parece muy oportuna ya que "sendos" es una de aquellas palabras que también los nativos usan de forma inadecuada (medios de comunicación incluidos).


 
Sip, tienes razón, la prueba está en que Neuromante y Najwa83 no lo sabían.


----------

